

To “swivel” - nourishingvoid
http://blog.vitei.com/to-swivel/#more-314
This is an interesting post discussing the evolution of a game project.
======
robbfitzsimmons
Love the art here. The giant crashed robot looks like an homage to "Iron
Giant"
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Iron_Giant](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Iron_Giant)),
one of my favorite movies as a kid.

------
ekianjo
Peter, the blogger in this post, is an excellent artist :) Watch his work on
_Paper Wars_ as well :
[http://pandoralive.info/?p=1375](http://pandoralive.info/?p=1375) (for iOS
and Open Pandora, sometimes soon)

------
jsleeuw
As a fellow Vitei backroomer, it was great fun watching Peter and Chris work
on this. Hopefully we'll find a way to pick it up again sometime in the
future.

